
Does Ubuntu Touch consume less than Android? - yiedyie
http://askubuntu.com/q/476137/82315
======
yiedyie
A comparison between linux and android in general( has a chapter on power
management) but its obsolete and doesn't have any benchmarks:

[http://handycodeworks.com/wp-
content/uploads/2011/02/linux_v...](http://handycodeworks.com/wp-
content/uploads/2011/02/linux_versus_android.pdf)

